# plz help  on an image



## dragonmaster (Jun 9, 2007)

i know that i shouldnt ask for thngs like these ,i found a nice image http://www.canadiandragon.com/gallery/draw...dragon-fire.jpg
and i want to make it a t-shirt can anyone  save this image and repost it without the light words plz


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 9, 2007)

No. The light words are there so that people can't steal the image to print stuff like tshirts from it. Duh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More useful answer: e-mail the artist and ask if they'll let you print a t-shirt or if she sells them. She has an online store so you can probably buy one from there.


----------



## dragonmaster (Jun 9, 2007)

geez they dont sell t shirts they can sent me an image for 10.00 usd


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 9, 2007)

I think a nicely worded email would be a better idea, still I needed an excuse to out The GIMP to the test.
It was only a 2 minute job and working from a low res JPEG is never going to give great results.


----------



## dragonmaster (Jun 9, 2007)

thnks you are awesome i will post a picture of my t-shirt when i finish it


----------

